# Near Fire Disaster



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Posting this valuable lesson we just learned. Use extreme caution with the wall lights in bunk areas! My 8 year old was getting ready by his bunk the other morning and had his lamp on. In the process of getting ready he threw his blanket and pillow up on the bunk, covering the lit light to the point we couldn't tell it was on. We left the camper for several hours and when we opened the door all we could smell was something burning. After investigating we found the lamp in the pic melted and his pillow smoking with a huge burn hole in it! Had this actually combusted and caught fire while he was sleeping I don't know if he ever would have been able to escape! Please everyone be careful. I know I will now be double checking the light situation.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I often thought that those lamps were a bit hot for bed areas. Thanks for the heads up and glad your trailer and family are safe.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Leedek said:


> I often thought that those lamps were a bit hot for bed areas. Thanks for the heads up and glad your trailer and family are safe.


We are safe yes, need to quit thinking about what could have happened. I think I might replace it with LED's. I don't think they get quite as hot but I'm not sure.


----------

